# Other Makes



## Reaper (7 Apr 2012)

Hi I'm new to Cycle Chat and my knowledge of folding bikes is very limited . Most views on this forum seem to about Bromptons or Dahons,both of which appear expensive but are,i suspect,very good . I have recently purchased two F/Bs,neither the above makes . Due to budget constraints and that we wouldn't be carrying them on/off public transport,we went into the S/H market . For the wife i purchased a Teman Urban . It's seems a nice little machine . All the equipment works well and it's relatively light . For myself,l purchased a Raleigh Swift . Again no complaints so far . I appreciate that these wouldn't be the choice for the majority of people,but for the combined budget of 220 pounds,we're quite happy . Another manufacturer i've seen is Rohloff Birdy . Any views?


----------



## Red Light (7 Apr 2012)

http://www.atob.org.uk/ for all you need to know about folding bikes.


----------



## Brommyboy (9 Apr 2012)

You will find that many branded folding bicycles are built on Dahon frames! Some of the lesser known folders give an appalling ride. I remember seeing one with a derrailleur gear which put its jockey wheel on to the ground if the tyre was a little soft! The better ones not only ride well, but also last longer, in terms of spares availability. Brompton, after some 20 years, still is considered the best for compact folding as well as giving a reasonable ride. Most Dahon type folders are 50% longer when folded. A to B has many reports from their various tests over the years and consistently have rated Brompton, Birdy and Bike Friday as the best for many years. Dahon suffers from changed designs and components each year, which may now be resolved with the new Tern. Finally, Brompton has a 16" wheel: a 20" wheel with a road tyre actually measures about 18" (20" with a 2" tyre) so there is very little difference in size.


----------



## Reaper (9 Apr 2012)

Many thanks for your reply . I'll check that out .


----------



## Reaper (9 Apr 2012)

Many thanks for your reply . 
For ourselves the requirments were to have two foldihg bikes that would fit into the back of a Focus Estate . We wouldn't be commuting with them,so ultimate lightness and size when folded were not so important . We also felt that the cost of a Bickerton,Brompton,Dahon or any other of the top range bikes was not justifiable for the amount we would use them . For us it's a question of driving somewhere,unpacking,cycling for a while and then reversing the process . 
If possible one thing i would like some advice on is tyres . Both our machines are fitted with 20ins x 1.75ins sized tyres . I guess nothing special,but suitable for paved road ect . Are there any tyres available that can be used on road,but would be capable of the occasional jaunt up an unmade track . One has a wife that likes to explore the odd unmade path .


----------



## StuAff (11 Apr 2012)

Schwalbe Marathons. Tough as old boots, roll very well on tarmac, fine on gravel/loose stuff. Available in both 40-406 (20 x 1.5 inch) and 47-406 (20 x 1.75) sizes. Switching to the lower size (I doubt there will be a problem with your rim width) will save you a bit of weight.


----------



## Reaper (12 Apr 2012)

StuAff said:


> Schwalbe Marathons. Tough as old boots, roll very well on tarmac, fine on gravel/loose stuff. Available in both 40-406 (20 x 1.5 inch) and 47-406 (20 x 1.75) sizes. Switching to the lower size (I doubt there will be a problem with your rim width) will save you a bit of weight.


----------



## Reaper (12 Apr 2012)

Very many thanks for the info on tyres . i'll check those out .


----------



## StuartG (2 May 2012)

IMHO Bromptons (and the better Dahons) are too good to live in the boot. It took me years to discover that doing 100km is not a lot more difficult than my more expensive road bike. If, however, you just need to get from a free car park to the town centre you don't need to pay a lot as you've discovered. The IKEA folders are simple and well spoken of ... they can still be found occasionally on eBay for not a lot.

Its just that you wouldn't want to go much further ...


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 May 2012)

The other thing to look at is resale value. If you buy a secondhand Brompton at a decent price, it is basically free as you'll always be able to sell it for the same sort of cash.

(Of course, I lie, as you'll never want to sell it, but it's a good theory. )


----------



## Becs (24 May 2012)

I love my Dawes! (Kingpin) Not sure about resale, but seeing as it only cost me £300 I don't really care if I get a few years train-hopping out of it - it'll have paid for itself in 6 months.


----------



## srw (25 May 2012)

I've now spent a bit of time with a Trek (rebadged Dahon). The ride is OK, but not any better than the Brompton. The Brompton wins hands-down on design, both on fold and on quality. The Trek's seat-post quick-release needs re-adjusting every couple of rides. If I ever had to adjust the handlebars I'd be sunk - it's far too easy to set them slightly off-true. And the fold is clunky and held together by faith rather than engineering.


----------



## Old Plodder (29 Oct 2012)

Airnimal (Joey) - 24" (507) wheels - rides like a 'proper' bike.


----------



## seadragonpisces (29 Oct 2012)

Orbea make folding bikes too. I was thinking of one of those before I got my Dahon Jetstream (and now have my Pacific). I dont know much about the Orbea A10, A20 or F10 but since they make pretty awesome roadbikes and since their folders arent expensive then they might be something else to consider maybe.

http://www.orbea.com/gb-en/bicycles/#street


----------

